# Kansas Fur Harvesters



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

*Kansas Fur Harvesters Association*

*http://www.kansasfurharvestersassociation.com/*

Looks like they have updated to a new website and have added a few events.

Glad to see that my area is finally going to meet. They will have a booth at

BassPro Shop-Olathe, KS -During the Fall Hunting Classic August 9th-11th


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good to see a State organization being active in the public arena


----------

